# Firefighter performs CPR to save dog



## Epi-do (Mar 10, 2008)

Full story here.



> A firefighter performed CPR on a dog, saving its life after responding to a mobile home fire. When firefighters arrived at the scene Friday, a resident of the house approached firefighter Stephen "Odie" Odom and told him two dogs were trapped inside the burning house.





> Fire Prevention Officer Curt Meachum said he is glad the dog's life was spared.
> 
> "We do not know the dog's name, but we could just call it 'Lucky,'" Meachum said.



I just loving hearing stories like this.  Especially when the department speaks out about it in a positive manner.  I have heard too many stories where a crew has been reprimanded for "wasting supplies on an animal."  I had the opportunity to take care of a cat last summer, bringing it around with some oxygen, and it was nice to know I was able to do something for a helpless being that was unfortunate enough to be a pet in a residence that later would turn out to be an arson fire.

Obviously, human life does come first, but if the humans are all ok, I really don't see the problem in helping care for the family pet.  It's a shame that not all agencies feel the same way.  Kids and pets are innocent.  They really seem to affect most people in this business and it just makes everyone involved in the run feel a little bit better if they know they were able to do something that did make a difference for the unfortunate innocents that are caught in the middle of it all.

I really feel fortunate that my department doesn't take issue with us helping care for the family pet _if there are no other patients._


----------



## paramedix (Mar 18, 2008)

Good on you... It is excellent to know people care for the animals as well. I know of ambulance services that transported animals to a vet in case of an emergency at an accident.


----------



## Ops Paramedic (Mar 18, 2008)

You need those feel good calls as well, and if it involves an animal, so be it.  Our main aim is t preserve life, not so...


----------



## TheMowingMonk (Mar 21, 2008)

the fire department around here actually stocks canine O2 masks on all of their ambulances incase there is a need.


----------



## Devilz311 (Mar 24, 2008)

When my Mother's chihuahua was a little less than a year old, it had a habit of swallowing its food whole...  Well, the dog started choking one morning, almost complete airway obstruction.  My Mom, a 17-year paramedic, performs the Heimlich on the dog, saves the day.  First and only Heimlich in a 17 year career, and it's on a dog.


----------



## emtwacker710 (Apr 23, 2008)

yea, I like those stories where people actually care about the animals, a local shelter actually donated a full set of animal O2 masks to our FD, and we currently have them collecting dust inside our heavy rescue/command center.


----------



## trackmedic (Apr 24, 2008)

You medical control and state allows that drug (Oxygen) to be administered to animals?


----------



## emtwacker710 (Apr 24, 2008)

as far as I know yes..


----------



## Jon (Apr 24, 2008)

trackmedic said:


> You medical control and state allows that drug (Oxygen) to be administered to animals?


I'm not sure if they allow it... but it has happened in the past... it is at least good PR.


----------



## sandboxmedic (Apr 24, 2008)

i learned that in a great course called "K-9 down Medic Up"


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 24, 2008)

Dog in question?


----------



## trackmedic (Apr 25, 2008)

emtwacker710 said:


> as far as I know yes..



Could you attach a copy of that page from your protocols?  I would be interested in seeing that.


----------



## wolfwyndd (Apr 25, 2008)

Local protocol's are a GUIDELINE, they aren't written in stone.  They can be modified on a case by case basis provided you can justify your reasoning for doing so.  If I just HAPPENED to leave a NRB sitting beside a dog that's not breathing and it just HAPPENS to be left on at 15 LPM and the dog just HAPPENS to benefit from me leaning on it's chest (multiple times) I don't think anyones gonna worry about a little 02 missing.


----------



## emtwacker710 (Apr 25, 2008)

trackmedic said:


> Could you attach a copy of that page from your protocols?  I would be interested in seeing that.



I didn't mean that it is in our protocols as it is a relativley new thing, but the state/local EMS council has never said anything against it and they know we have the set of masks and know that we will use them if necessary...also I am on duty tonight at my squad, I will ask my captian when I see him because he has some contacts higher up in the chain and can get an answer for me pretty quick..that is if he is around tonight.


----------



## trackmedic (Apr 25, 2008)

My understanding is that protocols are known as Off Line Medical Direction throughout the country.  Yes some consider them to be guidelines, but how is this within those guidelines?  Would your medical direction that you are working under condone that?  Did you call them before you did it?  We often forget that we are operating out there as an extension of our medical director and are not independent medical practitioners out there.

The thought process of it "Happens to end up there" to me is dangerous.  At what point does that gray line you have drawn end.


----------

